
Google.ca no longer shows URL on search results - anewguy9000
What the heck? Compare search results on google.ca vs google.com. The .ca domain hides the urls and instead shows favicons and site titles.. is this a bug? beta test?
======
sellingwebsite
Can't reproduce. Probably an A/B test

~~~
neilsimp1
I hope it was just an error. Links are the killer feature of the web, and what
with Google hiding parts of the URL in the address bar, it seems like they are
trying to hide them.

